# Abuse? - weird functional stool/colon problems long before IBS



## TECKNINE (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello,I'm new here and am seeking people who have similar problems like me. I'm 22 and had to quit school because of my IBS. It's the social type, I get it while being among other people. Also I had different other, you could say psychosomatic disorders prior to IBS, many beginning in early childhood. I've been suffering from heavy migraines for about 15 years now. I continue to have all these problems to this day, but I'm trying to search for the causes.Back to topic: I would like to know who can relate to my opening question. I long thought I was crazy, because I would very often show a strange behavior while being on the toilet. In addition to this I would have functional colon problems which I have to this day. Im trying to figure out whats going on in my head while I have this.I've read that some IBS sufferers have experienced abuse and/or trauma in their lives. Ive been to a website which discusses the symptoms of abuse-related IBS and I can identify with ALL of them!It states:Sexual or physical abuse as a risk factor in IBS.Among women in a referral-based gastroenterology clinic: * 51% reported a history of sexual and/or life threatening physical abuse * Patients with functional disorders (e.g., IBS and unexplained abdominal pain) had experienced more severe types of abuse such as rape and life threatening physical violenceThose with abuse history (compared to patients without abuse): * had on average three more medical symptoms (e.g., pelvic pain, headaches, genitourinary complaints, shortness of breath) * reported greater pain * Had twice the number of days spent in bed due to illness * Greater disability in all areas of functioning (e.g., physical work, home management, psychosocial) more physiological distressIm not a woman, but I still have all of these symptoms. One could argue that IBS can cause all of these symptoms, but in my case IBS isnt the first severe "illness" my body has shown and yes it has all been checked by doctors.So does anybody have the same type of complaints? Personal messages are also appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Teck - first off a warm welcome to the boards, secondly I'm so sorry you are having such a tough time.I can't really relate to the traumas you've suffered and feel desperate you've experienced all of this. I suppose I'd just make the general observation that it seems to make sense that such trauma could have a very adverse effect on your physical health as well. IBS symptoms are often very much worse when you are stressed.What you have to do now I suppose is get some proper help - have you ever had therapy or some sort of support for all of this?Meanwhile - do some research on the other threads on this board - there maybe things you can do to alleviate your symptoms. I'm not best placed to help there cos my IBS is very mild but I have battled with chronic depression so I can empathise with much of what you've been experiencing "mentally" - if I can put it like that.I wish you well in your search.Sue


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Abuse doesn't cause IBS it modifies the illness and can make it worse."Abuse history affects pain regulation in women with irritable bowel syndromePublic release date: 1-Feb-2008FINDINGS: UCLA and University of North Carolina researchers have found that women with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) who have experienced sexual and/or physical abuse may have a heightened brain response to pain that makes them more sensitive to abdominal discomfort. IBS is a condition that affects 10 to 15 percent of the population and causes gastrointestinal discomfort along with diarrhea, constipation or both. Researchers used brain imaging to show that patients with IBS who also had a background of abuse were not as able to turn off a pain modulation mechanism in the brain as effectively as were IBS patients who had not suffered abuse. IMPACT: According to previous studies, more than 50 percent of patients with IBS have been physically or sexually abused at some time in their lives. The new finding may help explain why those in this subset of IBS patients experience greater pain and poorer health outcomes than others with the disorder. Such insight provides a greater understanding of how the disorder develops and may offer new pathways for treatment. Brain imaging studies were performed at the UCLA Brain Mapping Center. Press Contact: Rachel [email protected] of California - Los AngelesFYIFrom Bill Norton IFFGDShawn *Eric*,"You may have noticed this story floating around on the web e.g., http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/200...--aha012508.phpIt contains a glaring factual error about the occurrence of abuse in IBS ("&#8230;more than 50 percent of patients with IBS have been physically or sexually abused...") We have posted a correcting commentary on the News Commentary section of our IBS and other web sites http://www.aboutibs.org/site/news-events/n...ommentary#abuseWe have also contacted the sources of the news item to have it corrected."http://www.aboutibs.org/


----------



## Sian (Nov 23, 2008)

_Sexual or physical abuse as a risk factor in IBS._This is interesting, as I looked back over the years to when I began to suffer major anxiety ( which first manifested itself in my becoming ill every single month with tonsillitis ) at age ten, during a time of ( non-familial ) abuse. I would say that stress and anxiety is a huge factor in IBS ( It certainly is with me ) and people with a history of abuse or have lived with violence may be very likely to develop it.


----------

